# Festool storage boxs



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

when I got my sander from festool it came in this sweet tool box!
and ever since I received it all I can think of is how I can change my work trailer and truck topper with there cool strong snap together storage container tool boxes. 
on a job site you could stack them up neatly and then put them all away with there wheel cart. I would modify some of them and I already now what I would make out of tow of them.
Festool your storage containers are on my list:thumbsup:

http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tool-accessories/storage-systems?page=1


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Been kicking these around for 14 years or so ice, And my old vac, Man its done some work, Its amazing its still going.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Been kicking these around for 14 years or so ice, And my old vac, Man its done some work, Its amazing its still going.


did not kwow how nice the boxs were till it was in my hand...thanks for the pic ! you lucky dog


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

these are cheaper and do the some job

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...Q_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=bosch+storege+box&imgdii=_


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cool thread http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/official-contractor-talk-systainer-sortainer-set-up-thread-149103/


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

walked into a job carry n my plane o sander all the boys were lookn.... finally heyyyyyy Joe where you goin with that gun in your hand....

I says naww its my drywall sander, so I pulled out my sander and started down the wall, fellas I thought women only made guys happy, turns out everyone wanted to take my sander for a spin...

Slick box was one comment


----------



## chickenfryer (Dec 23, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> did not kwow how nice the boxs were till it was in my hand...thanks for the pic ! you lucky dog


You going to love them!


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Festool boxes are pretty bada$$ but so $$. If you got the money for them use it! Festool makes very nice tools and toolboxes!


----------



## chickenfryer (Dec 23, 2014)

jantzenmoore said:


> Festool boxes are pretty bada$$ but so $$. If you got the money for them use it! Festool makes very nice tools and toolboxes!


Sure they are expensive, when you look at it first. In the long run, if they save me 20 min a day in being more organized, less trips to the truck, they make me money. If you just have one or two it does not have the advantage over other tool boxes. I have them sorted for specific tasks, meaning that I have some tools double, but it pays in saved time. Also they leave an impression on the customer how organized you are.:thumbsup: It all depends on the jobs you are doing. I do a lot of patch work residential and basements. They just suit my needs and I love them. Got about ten of them.
The other thing is that the tools they are in there are not dollar store items, so it is worthwhile to protect your investment.
One box I use to store knifes, pan, boxes, corner finishers and such. I put them in there the end of the day and the next morning nothing dried up on them, ready to go. At the end of the job I put that box with the tools in the laundry sink at home, fill it with water and let it soak overnight. Easy cleaning, rinsing the next morning.
Have fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

so one time I went home to NH to do a job and took hand tools,mixer,tube,flusher and stilts on a airplane. I use my cheap golf travel bag. bud now then make some better ones now.
I am thinking about this one. I must be nuts
http://www.golfhq.com/guardian-hard-case-golf-travel-cover.html?source=googleps

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SKB-Orange-...005?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4add24eaa5


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I use a gun case now...and when I walk into a job with http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Oversiz...778?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338efad6e2

they always pay right away :thumbup:

wow just found this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elephant-E4...901?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20efb0155d


----------

